# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  «Лаборатория Касперского» против Microsoft

## Tcinet

«Лаборатория Касперского» продолжает подозревать корпорацию Microsoft в недобросовестной конкуренции. В конце прошлого года компания обратилась в Федеральную антимонопольную службу РФ с просьбой выяснить, насколько политики Microsoft соответствуют российскому антимонопольному законодательству. Теперь же жалобы направлены в Еврокомиссию и Федеральное антимонопольное ведомство Германии.

Суть претензий состоит в том, что Microsoft, пользуясь доминирующим положением на рынке операционных систем, создает привилегированные условия для своего защитного ПО Windows Defender и ставит в заведомо неравное положение всех остальных разработчиков защитных программ. В числе злоупотреблений упоминаются, например, всплывающие окна-предупреждения в момент, когда пользователь запускает защитное ПО от сторонних производителей; тот факт, что сторонние защитные программы могут исчезать после обновления Windows 10, а также случаи, когда сотрудники техподдержки Microsoft заявляли пользователям, что Windows 10 вообще не совместима с «чужим» защитным ПО.

Представители Microsoft, со своей стороны, выражают уверенность в том, что они не нарушают принципов добросовестной конкуренции. Корпорация также подтверждает, что в курсе претензий «Лаборатории Касперского» и еще несколько месяцев назад предлагала организовать встречу на уровне руководства, чтобы разобраться со всеми вопросами, однако встреча так до сих пор и не состоялась.

----------

